# Need help with first smoket



## smokyy (Aug 27, 2020)

Want to buy my first electric smoker to do turkey and ham on the holidays and to make deer bologna and other things. I am lost was going to buy a Masterbuilt but heard of promblem with control panel. Was looking at dyno glo and Pitt boss series 3 but have seen some bad reviews on them.  Any advice on which electric smoker is better would be greatly appreciated. I’m lost now after reading reviews


----------



## smokerjim (Aug 27, 2020)

I have a mes 30 for 6 years happy with it. Yeah some people have problems but their customer service is pretty good on helping us out. Master built isn't any different then other brands sometimes ya just get one with some problems. So I wouldn't let that deter you.


----------



## Winterrider (Aug 27, 2020)

The are a  little higher priced  but I think one of the better electrics.





						Electric Stainless Steel Smokers
					

Choose from a variety of analog and digital stainless steel smokers, perfect for your next bbq or just a family meal. We make smoking easier!



					www.smokin-it.com
				




Personally have MES 40 with PID, love it.


----------



## Inscrutable (Aug 27, 2020)

This ^^^
I have a PB Series 3 analog ... it works ok, but do wish I’d sprung for a Smokin-It w/PID ... this ones temp swings aren’t too bad, but won’t get as hot as I’d like for some product (like crisping up chicken), and can’t fit a full length rib rack.  If I keep, it  will be mainly for cold smoking or hanging sausage.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Aug 27, 2020)

I've had my MES 30 Gen 1 for about as long as smokerjim, and love it.  I've had problems with the controller, but I bypassed it and use a PID now.  The only other problem I've had is the heat element.  I had to replace it, but that was my fault.  While replacing a burned wire, I broke one of the spade connectors off the element.  So I just replaced the element with one for a MES 40--more power, arh arh.  
The stock MES controller only heats to 275*, so it won't crisp up chicken skin.  No big deal for us since we don't eat the skin anyway, and my hound isn't a picky eater.
I also added the AMNPS c/w mailbox mod, but that was just to quit using the chip burner.  The chip burner worked perfectly, but was a PIA to refill every 30 or 45 minutes.
That's it for problems for the 6 years I've owned the MES.
I just cook for Miss Linda and me, so the MES 30 is a perfect match for us.  But I have cooked for as many as 6 people with no shortage of room in the smoker.
Gary


----------



## tallbm (Aug 27, 2020)

smokyy said:


> Want to buy my first electric smoker to do turkey and ham on the holidays and to make deer bologna and other things. I am lost was going to buy a Masterbuilt but heard of promblem with control panel. Was looking at dyno glo and Pitt boss series 3 but have seen some bad reviews on them.  Any advice on which electric smoker is better would be greatly appreciated. I’m lost now after reading reviews



Hi there and welcome!

I'm glad you posted about how you intend to use the smoker, that is super helpful. 
Some not so great news for you is that any electric smoker you buy is going to have temp swings that make doing sausage and bacon worrisome because the whole goal is to cook that stuff WITHOUT melting the fat out of it.  The electrics are made to temp swing so when u set 200F it goes more like 180F-220F giving u an average of 200F.
Also they have a top temp of 275F (if they ever hit that max temp) and turkey/chicken skin is leathery unless cooked at like 325F or so.

Now for the good news!
If you buy a used MES 40 on facebook or craigslist for like $40-50, do the super simple rewire, and use a PID controller you will have an electric smoker that is 100x better than any of the ones u are looking at brand new!

An Auber PID controller will run about $150 so for about $200 you can have a freaking amazing electric smoker.  The rewire is literally clipping the ends off 4 wires and splicing with a wire nut to make 2 wires.  At this point you plug the smoker into the Auber PID and the Auber PID into the wall and then take the Auber temp probe and throw it into the smoker.
Your smoker will now hold within 1-2 degrees of the temperature u set!!!!!

If you replace the safety rollout limit switch with one that is like a 350F one you can now do the faster turkey and chicken smokes at 315F-325F and get good edible poultry skin for your turkey!  I do this but this is the only time I go above 275F so I dont wear out the insulation.

Finally all of us electric guys use the A-Maze-N Pellet Smoker (AMNPS) tray or tube.  The tray burns pellets to produce PERFECT smoke and u can get up to 12 hours of smoke from it.  With all of this setup you now have true set and forget smoking for your deer bologna and hams.  You can also get good turkey skin.  You also spend way less money to get a 100x better smoker than what u could buy new with those brands.

Hahaha this glut of information helps :)


----------



## smokyy (Aug 27, 2020)

tallbm said:


> Hi there and welcome!
> 
> I'm glad you posted about how you intend to use the smoker, that is super helpful.
> Some not so great news for you is that any electric smoker you buy is going to have temp swings that make doing sausage and bacon worrisome because the whole goal is to cook that stuff WITHOUT melting the fat out of it.  The electrics are made to temp swing so when u set 200F it goes more like 180F-220F giving u an average of 200F.
> ...


Thanks for all the help. Will check this out


----------



## bob hines (Aug 28, 2020)

you have think that a lot of those negative comments could be operator error I've talked to people that have had trouble with weber kettles and remember you can get all the help you need right here on this forum.


----------



## smokyy (Aug 30, 2020)

tallbm said:


> Hi there and welcome!
> 
> I'm glad you posted about how you intend to use the smoker, that is super helpful.
> Some not so great news for you is that any electric smoker you buy is going to have temp swings that make doing sausage and bacon worrisome because the whole goal is to cook that stuff WITHOUT melting the fat out of it.  The electrics are made to temp swing so when u set 200F it goes more like 180F-220F giving u an average of 200F.
> ...


Do you happen to know the number on the pid auger you all use


----------



## smokyy (Aug 30, 2020)

smokyy said:


> Do you happen to know the number on the pid controller  you all use


----------



## tallbm (Aug 30, 2020)

smokyy said:


> Do you happen to know the number on the pid auger you all use



This one with the multi-purpose probe option:





						Multi Purpose Controller [WS-1510ELPM] - $159.95 : Auber Instruments, Inc., Temperature control solutions for home and industry
					

Auber Instruments, Inc. Multi Purpose Controller [WS-1510ELPM] - The WS-1510ELPM is a versatile temperature controller to have in your home. It can be used for various applications such as Sous Vide cooking, controlling an electric smoker, making yogurt, dough proofing, controlling the...



					www.auberins.com


----------

